# Really Useful Box



## shropshire-vivs (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to be a pian in the :whistling2:!

Im after the best place online to buy quite a few RUB's, There was a thread i saw a while ago that had a great website, I bookmarked it but when i had to reboot my computer coz of a virus i lost all my bookmarks:bash:, tried searching for the thread but no luck so thought i would ask again:2thumb:

I think it was Becciboo that posted the website that i found was the best: victory:

Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm sure you can pick them up from Tesco for only a pound or two.

No postage costs that way either, lol.

Good luck


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------



## shropshire-vivs (Mar 16, 2009)

rockkeeper said:


> Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!



Yeh i know that 1, there is an office supplies website where they were the cheapest but they dont come up when searching 'Really Useful Box' in google and office suplies websites are never ending.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

oh
staples then


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I was given this one by someone, seems quite good

Really Useful Box


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> I was given this one by someone, seems quite good
> 
> Really Useful Box


about 10% more expensive than Staples. and in Staples you dont have delivery charges either. i tried to find somewhere cheaper for them, but i couldnt. so far Staples are as cheap as anyone else, direct from Really Useful Products website they are cheaper, but add in shipping costs and unless youre ordering at least 20 of them it costs more.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

These are pretty cheap Search results :: Discount Office Products - Office Supplies, Stationery, Paper, Ink and Toner supplies


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i believe Argos sell them as well...

prices? sizes? dont know...


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

either way £10- /+ still cheap for a home for ya reps


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I think kaboodle was the cheapest last time I looked


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

:google:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i tell you Search results :: Discount Office Products - Office Supplies, Stationery, Paper, Ink and Toner supplies

is by far the best prices i can see, the more you order, the cheaper P&P!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

just so u know staples sell them over the rrp


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Staples have got some offers on at the moment - I got two 64l RUBs yesterday for £19.99. Bargain. :2thumb:
Of course I am lucky in that I only live ten miles away from a Staples...


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

i bought 35 litre from homebase for 4quid. bargain for the size


----------

